# PSVITA klasse Verarbeitung,schlechte Spieleleistung



## mikee (1. Januar 2012)

Bin Hin und her gerissen.
Einerseits geile Verarbeitung, andererseits diese schlechte Spieleleistung.
Ich habe zwar nur F1 2011 von Codemasters, 
aber so wie die Erfahrungsberichte auf Youtupe von der E3 sind, 
ist auch Wipeout nicht besser.

Es geht um diese 30 Frames limitierung.
Die glauben vermutlich, 
dass niemand den Unterschied von 30 und 60 Frames überhaupt bemerkt.
Doch leider stimmt das nicht.
30 Frames sind auf der geraden Strecken gerade noch zu ertragen.
Sobald man aber um eine Kurve fährt,
machen die Hintergrund Obijekte mehr weg in kurzer Zeit,
die ruckeln dann extrem.

Es ist geradezu ein Genuss dann wieder auf der alten PSP zu zokken,
so beschissen ist die PSVita.
Doch der Akku hält jetzt ca 11h.
Nach 4h dauer zokken war der bei mir ca 30% geleert.
Der hätte leer sein müssen.

Diese Sony Experten gehören entlassen, unglaublich was die bieten.
Wer zokkt denn 11h und dann noch so beschissen.


----------



## ReaCT (1. Januar 2012)

mikee schrieb:


> Bin Hin und her gerissen.
> Einerseits geile Verarbeitung, andererseits diese schlechte Spieleleistung.
> Ich habe zwar nur F1 2011 von Codemasters,
> aber so wie die Erfahrungsberichte auf Youtupe von der E3 sind,
> ...



Dann schick doch deine Vita zurück, wenn es dich so nervt.


----------



## >M.Pain (2. Januar 2012)

Am besten noch Bf3 drauf in Full HD in Ultra Settings.
Was erwartest du?
Das was ich bisher gesehen habe ist beindruckend wenn man bedenkt das es nur ein Handheld ist.
Vor 6 Jahren haben Leute noch gestaunt über eine Solche Grafik.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

vielleicht liegt es auch dran, das Codemaster das Spiel nicht wirklich gut für die Vita portiert hat??

Ich denke einschicken, wäre eher schlecht, weil meines Wissens ist die Vita bei uns doch noch nicht auf den Markt, oder irre ich mich da??

Tobi.


----------



## mikee (2. Januar 2012)

> vielleicht liegt es auch dran, das Codemaster das Spiel nicht wirklich gut für die Vita portiert hat??



Leider nicht.
Codemasters hat eine Top Arbeit abgeliefert.
Es sind, wie es scheint, alle Games auf 30fps limitiert.
Wenn nicht, diese Titel sind es;
-Wipeout läuft mit 30fps (unbegreiflich, und dann soll man gegen PS3 User antretten die 60fps haben)
-F1 2011 mit 30fps
-Ridge Racer mit 30fps


```
Was erwartest du?
```
60frames konstant.
Ultra Setting? 
Das Setting ist bereits von den Herstellern für perfekte Performance angelegt,
und Ultra ist auf der PSVita gar nicht zu denken,
da sind die Settings auf Low.
Und das ist auch perfekt, denn die 30fps schwanken rein gar nie,
die sind immer konstant.
Doch Wipeout dürfte wahrscheinlich nicht eine so derart konstante Bildrate aufweisen.
Und die 30fps sind dort garantiert kaum zu ertragen.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

Achso, okey, wusste ich nicht, dass das begrenzt ist.

Ich denke, dann wird man da im Moment nichts machen können, vielleicht werden ein paar findige User mal diese "sperre" umgehen?

Wobei, wenn es wirklich konstat 30 fps sind, dann ist das doch auch oke, ich meine, den unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 merkt man doch auch nur, wenn es langsamer wird, also die GPU mehr rechnen muss und nichtmehr nachkommt, es also zu einem Lag kommen würde, aber da es ja konstat 30 fps sind, merkt man das dann doch auch nicht??



Wie ist denn die Vita sonst ? Wenn man das an dieser Stelle mal fragen darf ?

Mfg

Tobi.


----------



## Alterac (2. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn so schlimm an 30 FPS?
Mag sein das es da einen Unterschied gibt zwischen
30 und 60 aber ab 25 ist bei mir flüssig und in
Youtube Videos war die Grafik schon erstaunlich.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2012)

Ein ziemlicher Hohn, dieser Thread. Die PSP läuft ebenfalls nicht mit mehr als 30fps, sehr oft sogar stark darunter (siehe GTA LCS, VCS). Auch die großen Konsolen Xbox 360 und PS3 laufen meistens nur mit 30 fps mit Einbrüchen. Das ist Gang und Gäbe, seit Ewigkeit. 

Äußerst selten (!) gibt es auf den Konsolen 60fps, extrem selten. Pauschal fallen mir nur Rage, die CoD Serie, Gran Turismo 5 sowie Forza 4 ein. 

Und bei der PSV ist das jetzt plötzlich schlimm? OMG ...


----------



## mikee (2. Januar 2012)

Welches Game läuft auf der PSP mit 30 frames?

Ich habe viele aber keins das mit 30fps läuft.
Wipeout, Ridge race, Mc Rae und F12009 alle haben konstant 60fps, oder zumindest über 50.
Das sieht man von blossem Auge.
Das ist definitiv erst seit der PSVita so,
die PSP ist darin um Welten besser.
Dort ist viel höhere Obergrenze gesetzt,wenn man die PSP höher taktet hat man mehr fps.
Bei der PSVita hingegen ist es egal wie hoch man theoretisch takten könnte,
die 30fps werde niemals überstiegen die sind so gesetzt.

Wenn du nicht weisst wie 30fps aussehen, dann stell bitte deinen PC einmal auf 30fps.
Im Game Setting,bei manchen Titeln, kann man die Bildrate selbst bestimmen, danach reden wir weiter.
Und weil Dein GTA LCS manchmal unter 30 fällt ist es nochlange nicht auf 30limitiert.




> 30 und 60 aber ab 25 ist bei mir flüssig und in
> Youtube Videos war die Grafik schon erstaunlich.



Ist es nur, wenn die Bewegung eines Objekts eine bestimmten Zeit nicht übersteigt.
Da sonst die Unterschiede zum nächsten Frame zugross ausfallen.
Und das geschieht bei 30fps schon bei Kameraschwenks, um Kurven fahren,drehen usw.
Ausserdem könnte man nach 30min einpennen, da die Augen stark ermüden.

Und ein Genuss wie man es von der PSP kannte gibt es auf der PSVita nicht.
Da die Bildrate gerade knapp zu Ertragen ist, 
ausser man dreht sich oder fährt um Kurven,
dann wird es unerträglich.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

mikee schrieb:


> Welches Game läuft auf der PSP mit 30 frames?
> 
> Ich habe viele aber keins das mit 30fps läuft.
> Wipeout, Ridge race, Mc Rae und F12009 alle haben konstant 60fps, oder zumindest über 50.
> ...


 
Alle von dir aufgeführten Games sind Rennspiele; gut, Rennspiele laufen des Öfteren mit 60fps und bei diesen gehört sich das auch. F1 2009 dürfte aber mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 30fps laufen, ebenso wie das nicht näher beschriebene McRae Game.

30fps sind für alle anderen Spiele Standard, auch auf der PSP. Die GTA Teile dafür sind für 30fps konzipiert und übersteigen diese Framerate standardmäßig für Gewöhnlich nicht. Übertaktet man die PSP verringert das lediglich die Einbrüche der Frames und steigert die allgemeine Stabilität.

Deine Belehrungen brauche ich nicht. Ich habe genug Erfahrung. Ich habe mit folgenden Konsolen jahrelang und viel gespielt:


Gamecube
Super Nintend
PlayStation
PlayStation 2
Nintendo DS
PlayStation Portable
Nintendo Wii
Xbox 360
PlayStation 3
GameBoy
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
Gaming PC (wobei das keine Konsole ist)

So ziemlich jede erfolgreiche Konsole (bis auf die ganz Alten). Ich weiß also durchaus wie 30fps aussehen, danke. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Du wirst kaum nur 60fps Games gespielt haben, und 50 oder 40fps Games existieren nicht. Offenbar weißt DU nicht, wie 30fps aussehen.

Nebenbei, woher hast du die PSVita eigentlich? Sie wurde hierzulande noch gar nicht eingeführt. Entweder flamst du aus Langeweile eine neue Konsole oder hast sie dir importiert und hast - aus welchem Grund auch immer - wirklich ein Problem damit.


----------



## mikee (3. Januar 2012)

Leider, dass ist ein Problem.
Klar habe ich Importiert, ohne Erfahrung würde ich es nicht wissen
Das PSP Game F1 2009 hat bis 60fps wie Praktisch alle meine PSP titel,und der Unterschied ist sehr deutlich,
geradezu ein Genuss.


> und 50 oder 40fps Games existieren nicht


Das habe ich auch nie geschrieben,
aber wenn die GPU die 60fps Limite nicht immer aufrecht erhalten kann, 
dann wird es tiefer ausfallen.

Interessierst Du dich für PSVita?
Mir reichen die 30fps nicht aus,
Ich war aber mit all den von Dir aufgezählten Konsolen sehr zufrieden.
Vor allem mit dem Gamecupe,PS3,Xbox und PC.
Da ich dort eigentlich, nie was unter 60fps gesehen habe.
Und wenn doch hätte es mich nicht gestört,
wäre ja nicht aufgrund einer strickten Limitierung des Herstellers.

Hier ein Komentar zu Uncharted auf Youtupe;


> not when he stands still  at the moment he starts moving, you'll see, this isn't fluid motion, especially when he turn. Sure it's better than any smart phone. This isn't 30 fps at all, it's around 20-25 fps like very early 3D games back in the 90s. Visuals are good, but framerate isn't.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

mikee schrieb:


> Da ich dort eigentlich, nie was unter 60fps gesehen habe.
> Und wenn doch hätte es mich nicht gestört,
> wäre ja nicht aufgrund einer strickten Limitierung des Herstellers.


 
Das ändert nichts daran, dass beinahe alle Spiele auf der PS3 und auch auf der PSP mit 30fps laufen. Ausnahmen sind die CoD Reihe, Rage, Forza 3, Gran Turismo 5 und Forza 4. Mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein. 

Gut, könnte bei Uncharted: Golden Abyss eine schlechte Framerate sein, gibt es auch auf den stationären Konsolen oft genug.

Nenn mir PS3 Spiele außer der von mir aufgezählten Games, die deiner Meinung nach mit 60fps laufen.


----------



## Alterac (3. Januar 2012)

Also meine Erfahrung, habe WOW als Beispiel andauernd auf 30 FPS limitiert und eine 
nicht übertaktete PSP 3004 und bei beiden waren Renn sowohl auch andere Spiele
sehr flüssig.


----------



## Micha77 (3. Januar 2012)

Mir ist es egal ob 30 oder 60 ich merke den Unterschied eh nicht.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (3. Januar 2012)

Auserdem wurde ja mir Grafik auf PS3 Niveau geworben => Das die Titel mit 30 fps laufen, wie auf der Ps3.


Ich finde auch, dass man den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 nicht merkt...

Mfg

Tobi.


----------



## mikee (3. Januar 2012)

PS3;
-Wipeout HD
-Daytona USA
-Formula One Champion Edition

-F1 2011 nicht aber manchmal liegt es über 30.

PSP@333mhz;
-Wipeout Puls und Pure
-F1 2009
-Colin Mc Rae
-Motorstorm

Naja, wenn ich jetzt so darüber Nachdenke,
bin ich nur über die Race Games so Enttäuscht.
Vorallem Wipeout.
Was habe ich das auf der PSP häufig gezokkt gerade wegen der Bildrate.
Die 333mhz spürte man sofort.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

Jo, so wie es ausschaut, spielst du besonders Rennspiele gerne, richtig? Ich für meinen Teil komme da auch mit 30fps aus, andere, wie du, brauchen wohl 60 Frames. Bei nahezu allen anderen Games sind allerdings 30fps der Normalfall, wobei einige das stabiler, andere weniger stabil halten. 

Auch wenn beides für mich gleich flüssig ist und 60fps Games nur einfach besser reagieren.


----------



## Apfelringo (5. Januar 2012)

Man sollte bedenken das die Vita noch sehr jung ist und die entwickler eine weile brauchen die Hardware voll auszureizen.
Die releasetitel, sehen für releaetitel sehr gut aus, besser als die der ps3.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2012)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken das die Vita noch sehr jung ist und die entwickler eine weile brauchen die Hardware voll auszureizen.
> Die releasetitel, sehen für releaetitel sehr gut aus, besser als die der ps3.


 
Der Hammer wäre es, wenn die PSVita Spiele am Ende besser aussehen, als die der PS3.


----------



## EisTeeToBi (5. Januar 2012)

Auf dem kleinen Display macht es doch so oder so keinen Spaß mal ne Runde wirklich zu zokken?

Ist zumindest meine Einschätzung nach paar Jahren PSP.

Tobi


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Januar 2012)

EisTeeToBi schrieb:


> Auf dem kleinen Display macht es doch so oder so keinen Spaß mal ne Runde wirklich zu zokken?
> 
> Ist zumindest meine Einschätzung nach paar Jahren PSP.
> 
> Tobi


 
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich den Unterschied in den Bildschirmgrößen nach einer Weile nicht mehr merke, weil ich zu sehr in das Spiel vertieft bin. Eine PSVita will ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, muss nur sehen wann ich ab Februar mal Geld habe.


----------



## mikee (20. Januar 2012)

> er Hammer wäre es, wenn die PSVita Spiele am Ende besser aussehen, als die der PS3.



Wipeout hat auf der PSVita wirklich bessere Grafik als auf der PS3.
Das liegt an den neue genialeren Tracks und Gleiter.

Und die 30frames sind dort nicht störend.
Hatte ja schon bedenken wegen F12011.


----------

